# PVTsim 19 fully working



## راشد البلوشي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear follows..

here is PVTsim 19 along with cracked license..

the installation guids and licence are in attached...

kindly do remember me in ur kind prays


regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

sorry guys..

i really forgot to attached the file


here is the link


http://rapidshare.com/files/360911940/PVTsim_19.zip

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## تولين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much Mr.Rashad


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

most welcome


----------



## drilling engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u very much 

u r perfect


----------



## drilling engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

i need the password of the attatched rar file plz


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

drilling engineer قال:


> i need the password of the attatched rar file plz


 

well dear... check ur pravit messeges... u ll find the pass i already sent u


----------



## moazbasha (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Can I have The Pass. , Please


----------



## م/وفاء (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بش مهندس مشكووور على مشكاركاتك الرائعة ..... وين الباسورد الخاص بهذا البرنامج


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear

kindly check ur pravit messegs

regards


----------



## م/وفاء (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشوووووووووووووووور بش مهندس


----------



## moazbasha (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank u so much


----------



## احمد العرفى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ولك منى ندعيلك فى كل وقت بس اخى الكريم ملف المرفقات يبى passward


----------



## Eissa Hussein (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Dear Rashed 
Many thanks for supporting the arabic engineers with all these crucial information 
may I have the PVT sim password please 

King regards 
Eissa


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

check ur pravite messeges


----------



## salheih (10 نوفمبر 2010)

pls send the password


----------



## راشد البلوشي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

check ur pravt msgs


----------



## finder (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Hi father of engineers for your assistance and help
plz all files are locked including the license file in attach, so help us plz or define private file what is it?


----------



## finder (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Hi rashid it is kind of you if you can upload a video for coaching by some course in PVT, eclipse, OFM and pipesim
Regards


----------



## راشد البلوشي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

inshallah dear i ll do my best.. to provide u guys with some of guiding video


----------



## finder (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Hi dear Khalid what's pravit message means 
all license files are locked plz try again plz


----------



## elba (13 نوفمبر 2010)

really thanks


----------



## m2rizk (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*PVTSim Password*

Dear Eng, Rashid,
I cn not express my appreciation to your efforts in this process of knowledge transfer.
God Bless You, and Happy Feast

Please, send the Password to me.

Best Regards


----------



## سلطان العلم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

plz send me the passward thanks


----------



## eldest17 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

Cuould you please send me the password


----------



## eldest17 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> inshallah dear i ll do my best.. to provide u guys with some of guiding video


 

Excuse me I've casualy found you're 4shared page, wee you have an amazing software collection so, if you could send me the pasword fort the eclipse 2009.2 and the virtuwell software I will be more than happy, Thank you and God bless you


----------



## ce91mm (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*Could plz send me the password.... thanks*​


----------



## Sobj (12 ديسمبر 2010)

pls, could u help send the password of PVT sim 19 and help upload eclipse 2010. May Allah reward u


----------



## راشد البلوشي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

Sobj قال:


> pls, could u help send the password of PVT sim 19 and help upload eclipse 2010. May Allah reward u


 

i dont have eclipse 2010


----------



## anihita (18 ديسمبر 2010)

please share the password for the archive , thanks


----------



## murat2010 (7 يناير 2011)

عزيزي راشد،

فأرجو أن ترسل لي كلمة السر لeclipse 2009.2 ؟

شكرا جزيلا ، مراد


----------



## REMSA (9 يناير 2011)

Can you please provide the required Password?


----------



## REMSA (9 يناير 2011)

.The Password Please.


----------



## amine50 (20 يناير 2011)

Thank you so much rached please brother send me the pass.
jazak allah.


----------



## amine50 (21 يناير 2011)

*Please my brother forward me the pass,*



salheih قال:


> pls send the password


 Allah yahfdhek wa yerdha alik, please brother give me the pass.


----------



## anihita (30 يناير 2011)

Dear Rashid
there is not license attached with the application and it is not running. please help in getting the license file


----------



## tiger842002 (20 فبراير 2011)

Dear friend,
Could you please provide me with the Password for PVTSIM19


----------



## wael wahba (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج ولكنى لم اجد الكراك ارجو ان ترسل لى الكراك على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## wael wahba (12 مايو 2011)

ارجو ارسال الكراك للبرنامج ضرورى جدا شكرا لك كثيرا على المساعدة


----------



## ledereh (27 مايو 2011)

password please


----------



## bemanisoud (15 يوليو 2011)

thnx pass plz


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (18 يوليو 2011)

please send us the license of the PVT sim software
it is not working without the lic
much thanks


----------



## مهندس بترول 2002 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور*

please pass me the pass word

thank you alot


----------



## gadallah480 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

please send me the cracked license to [email protected] ,i''ll be highly appreciated...


----------



## hady75kh (26 مارس 2012)

Please send me both software link and liscence file.
Regards

[email protected]


----------



## zaheer.jamali (4 أبريل 2012)

password please
thanks in advance


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك* ​


----------



## mo2samy (21 أبريل 2012)

*Password*

Dear Sir,

Could u please send the crack and the passsword please.

Thanks,
Sami


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 مايو 2012)

could you please send password ? Thanks and God bless you .


----------



## farkad5 (10 مايو 2012)

plz send me the passward thanks


----------



## ennacer (10 مايو 2012)

please provide us the password and Thank you for the prompt sofware


----------



## ennacer (10 مايو 2012)

[email protected] thanx a lot


----------



## صابرسعيد (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Salam
can you please upload the lic again
thanks


----------



## petrolier04 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Guy's I am new member , I am ready to help evry one here I have got many important things concerning Production allocation and production engineering
I have a problem to run PVTsim 16.2 and PVTsim 18
I have followed all steps but failled 
PLZ some one help me urgent


----------



## ahmed 2013 (3 يناير 2013)

الى الاخ البلوشي جميع النكات تبعك هي غير صحيحه في معظم تعليقاتك ومنشوراتك ارجوا التاكد منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قبل النشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mariem saidi (14 أبريل 2013)

salam 
i have a problem with pvt sim 19.0
i did put the composition but this error message keep showing althought i put all composition mol fraction
_all components concentration from C10 up to the highest entered component must be present
_

anyone help please​


----------

